# Joining carpet and ceramic tile rooms



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

If they are the same height, tack strips next to the tile and tuck it in tight, they make tack strips with mason nails or they also make an adhesive that will hold them to the concrete in a few minutes.


----------



## TedT (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, the install has been left that way for years, so the carpets are frayed and too short to sit tight against the tile. The carpets are higher than the tile, and the tile was not neccessarily cut straight. (see pics of 3 rooms). It was a DIY who didn't believe in finishing his work.


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

How wide an area?, looks like a doorway, if so, cut the carpet and tile and install a saddle.


----------



## TedT (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, all the joining areas are door ways.

You have already lost me... what exactly is a saddle? and will if allow for different heights of carpet and tile. This is where I was thinking of using a nice piece of wood - maybe that is a saddle?

Thanks
TedT


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

Either a marble or granite saddle or yes, a nice wood one would work also.


----------



## TedT (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, that was what I was thinking... didn't know the real name for it. I assume you can get this made so that they cover differnt heights of carpet and tile, or I guess install and then trim up the carpet to the edge....
Thanks
Ted


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

That is one of the funniest pics i have ever seen.:laughing: :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

747 said:


> That is one of the funniest pics i have ever seen.:laughing: :yes: :whistling2:



?:huh:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

R&D Tile said:


> ?:huh:



Not your pic ted t pics.:laughing:


----------



## CBH (May 22, 2008)

R&D Tile said:


> How wide an area?, looks like a doorway, if so, cut the carpet and tile and install a saddle.


I have a similar problem. but how do you tack down the carpet ? I've read that you need to tuck it down between the tack strip and tile, but is that enough room for a carpet end?


----------

